

Ask HN: What's a software program you WISH existed? - woear

For me it's a decent offline non web based/non browser specific bookmark organizer.<p>For example, I have thousands of bookmarks, but I'm not interested in backing them on a random website that might go down. Google bookmarks is good but it doesn't let you important all your bookmarks, you have to add them one by one.<p>I wish there was a program that let you import HTML/JSON files into it from FF, IE, Chrome, Safari, etc then had some good organization features almost exactly like firefox. It should also have the ability to delete duplicate links, organize links, put tags, create folders, etc.<p>It should also have the ability to sync with iphones so one could back up their iphone bookmarks onto the thing.
======
gw666
As a nonfiction writer, I have always wanted to use computers to help make the
writing process easier, and so far, the only tool for doing that has been
computer-based outlining programs, which only go so far. There are many kinds
of number-related processors--spreadsheets, accounting programs, income-tax
programs, etc--but so far only two kinds of word-related programs--word
processors and outliners. What would be the next step past these two programs?
What would an "idea processor" look like?

------
logn
television.sh

~~~
mapster
Are there TVs that can run apps? Would be great to run "Shhh" app to mute
commercials.

